# Speedo not working



## rybrute06 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok i need some help guys, got an 06 brute 650 sra that im trying to sell. The speedo will not work. It was working until about two days ago but has now quit. The 4x4 isn't working as well. I know if the speedometer doesn't work the 4x4 won't either but is the speed sensor the only thing it could be? Ive heard possibilities of the cdi box or the smaller one plug box under the seat. Ive checked the connections on the sensor and all connections under the seat. Any input is greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I would say its the speed sensor.

KAWI RULES


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Agreed....speed sensor is my first guess. I had one before that would work if you mashed the plug into the sensor real hard, but just regular plugging it in wouldn't work, so I wrapped a zip tie around it. Ended up changing out my wire harness later and it worked right ever since so I guess the connector was messed up a little.
Only other thing that really comes to mind is the BUSS connector, but I can't remember for certain if that was even an issue on the SRA's....I know the 05/06 IRS models had lots of problems with them.


----------



## rybrute06 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Turns out it was the box under the seat that works the four wheel drive. I took one off my other bike to try it and it fixed everything


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool glad you got it figured out. Atleast it was something simple and not a wiring issue.


----------

